# Plow question



## jay317 (Aug 30, 2010)

I just purchased a Polaris Sportsman 400 with a plow. My question is the plow is hooked up to a winch for up and down and was wondering do the make a plow that turns left to right without having to do it manually,thanks


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Most plows require you to get off the quad and adjust the angle manually. There are some electric or hydraulic setups you can find to do it automatically... not cheap though.


----------

